# Mulder- critique for fun



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I think trying to get a good stack out of this dog might be an exercise in futility :crazy:

But I tried again today, and these are the best I've gotten thus far. 

He's a little bit cow-hocked, so they do point inward slightly. I'm sure he has a million other conformational flaws, but I don't think he honestly gives a rat's patooky. Nor do it. But I'm curious to hear what others will say!

Fox Mulder vom Hueterwald pedigree information - German shepherd dog
(photo there is several months old)


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I think he's very handsome.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is very good looking :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What great DARK eyes. Ok withers going into a good topline with a long, but rather steep croup. VERY good angulation in front, good behind. He is a bit long in the hock. He appears to toe out a bit in front. Feet are good. How old is he in these photos? About a year?

Adding: Oops, I see that he is 21 months.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! HE IS SO AWESOME LOOKING!!!!!!!!!!!
So muscular!!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh wow, thank you guys!

I'm taking him on Tuesday to a Schutzhund club (as a guest, just to see how things go), so maybe someone there will treat me to a proper stack.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a handsome guy!!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I think I finally got a really good stack shot here!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is the best one so far. His tail is in the way so I can't see the "Winkelung" but he sure is handsome, beautiful and gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He's beautiful. How old is he? HOw much does he weigh? He's very shinny  

I posted mine here too, but didn't get many comments. I never realized that it was in the breeder section. I don't plan on breeding Zeva so maybe w/ that in mind, ppl will humor me. 

We just got the income tax check and she hit 6 mos today. Think it's time to make the Spay apt... I really don't think I want to go through a heat cycle w her.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!

He's aprox. 21 months, and will be 2 years on June 14th.
Right now he weights 85lbs, which is a bit heavy for him (you can see he's a little chunky in the pics... new foster dog has been cutting into his exercise routine, and unfortunately it shows!), but is otherwise in great physical condition. Hopefully I'll have him back to 80lbs in a couple of months!


----------

